# Glock 26 w/ Pearce Grip Ext magazine bite



## propellerhead

I put Pearce Grip extensions on some 10 round mags for my Glock 26 and whenever I shoot it, the magazine pinches/bites my finger. It's the top of the mag base plate against the bottom of the pistol grip. 

Anyone else experience this? Any fixes?


----------



## dosborn

I had this problem. I took some 200 grit sandpaper to the sharp edge on the top of the extension, and that fixed it.


----------



## propellerhead

Ok. I'll try that. I'm not liking my Glock 26 because of that.


----------



## EliWolfe

If you installed the Pearce extension yourself, you might take it apart and make sure you got it right. If that doesn't fix it, try it on another magazine. If that doesn't work, try another extension. I had a feed problem on my 26 with the Pearce unit that I never solved. I learned to live without it. Your Glock 26 is a sweetheart so don't give up! I personally think it is the finest compact 9mm out there. Good luck.
Eli


----------



## DJ Niner

dosborn said:


> I had this problem. I took some 200 grit sandpaper to the sharp edge on the top of the extension, and that fixed it.


Exactly what I did (might have been 180 grit) :mrgreen: . Fixed problem completely.


----------



## Texcowboy

One of the 4 magazines I have for my newly acquired G30 pinches me when I shoot. Next time at the range I will mark that mag and see about smoothing out the edge with some fine grit. It is not an extension, just a stock mag. Thanks


----------



## propellerhead

Ok. I see it now. The top edge of the Pearce Grip Extension IS sharp.



















I think I'll just shave it off completely, like the Pearce Grip Extensions on my XD.










Will post pics of the shaved extensions...


----------



## propellerhead

I took a Dremel tool to it and got rid of the sharp protruding edge.




























It wasn't biting anymore. However, the side was biting once in a while. <sigh>


----------



## dosborn

propellerhead said:


> It wasn't biting anymore. However, the side was biting once in a while. <sigh>


Glad to hear you have it resolved! As for slide bite, you will just have to work on your grip.

Is this your first Glock?


----------



## propellerhead

No. I have a G17 that I shoot in IDPA. It does not have a short grip and grip extensions.


----------



## tkrlb

*glock bite*



propellerhead said:


> I put Pearce Grip extensions on some 10 round mags for my Glock 26 and whenever I shoot it, the magazine pinches/bites my finger. It's the top of the mag base plate against the bottom of the pistol grip.
> 
> Anyone else experience this? Any fixes?


Yes, even with glock brand extensions you will get bit. shaving the edge doesnt help. it just leaves more of a gap for your finger to get into. Im keeping my stock. its an emergency weapon so the extension is not a must. you just have to get a tighter grip or get rid of them.


----------



## dosborn

propellerhead said:


> No. I have a G17 that I shoot in IDPA. It does not have a short grip and grip extensions.


Sorry, I misread your post (side vs. slide).

Just buy a G19. :smt033 The grip is the same length as a G26 with the extensions.

On that note, I just bought a G19 Saturday and it is the best Glock I have ever shot or owned. (own/owned G26, G27, G17, G22, and G21SF)


----------



## jakeleinen1

Got a glock 19. Plenty small. Excellent gun. Mine came with 3 mags. Awesome.

Thinking about the 27 right now though. Probably will get it. Any suggestions for some non pinching extensions?
The sanding looks like it worked alright.


----------



## wagon

Pearce extension bites on Gen4 26 due to the wider gap (was told it's a non-issue with Gen3), I replaced the Pearce extension with Glock factory +2.. FUUURFECT fit, no more pinky bites.


----------



## wagon

propellerhead said:


> I took a Dremel tool to it and got rid of the sharp protruding edge.
> It wasn't biting anymore. However, the side was biting once in a while. <sigh>


I wonder why the 1st picture on your Post #7 (shown below) has a gap and the above is fully seated? Loaded mag vs unloaded mag? gen3 vs gen4? Curious mind wants to know. I have the gap on my Gen4.


----------



## propellerhead

Probably loaded vs unloaded mag. I sold the gun a long time ago so I can't verify it anymore.


----------



## Packard

I don't use the extension on my G27. In the beginning it felt very awkward, but the human body is remarkably adapatble and after a few sessions I didn't miss the pinky hold at all.

I suspect that if others gave it enough time that they would adapt too. It enhances the concealablity. And Hitchcock45 does not use one and he is a fine shooter.


----------



## 500Benz

I agree with Packard.

I also have a G27 and don't use extensions. It was jumpy the first couple mags, but you get used to it.

Was thinking about extensions but after taking it to the range its good the way it is. I don't want/need
to learn to shoot a gun with my pinky anyways.


----------



## jcsandals

I agree, if you have a proper hold on your pistol the pinky is a non-issue. Doesn't bother me at all. I have a G26 and G19 and shoot both with about the same success. Someone mentioned hitchcock45 and what he shows you is that its all about the shooter. He can hit those targets at distances I wouldn't even think were possible with a baby glock. Impressive stuff if you've never seen his vids.


----------



## ronmail65

500Benz said:


> I agree with Packard.
> 
> I also have a G27 and don't use extensions. It was jumpy the first couple mags, but you get used to it.
> 
> Was thinking about extensions but after taking it to the range its good the way it is. *I don't want/need
> to learn to shoot a gun with my pinky anyways*.


I agree. When shooting, the proper etiquette is with pinky fully extended just like when sipping tea. Do your tea cups have grip extensions? *HELL NO!* So why should you need them on your Glock? Martha Stewart dedicated an entire chapter to this in her last book. I'm surprised you didn't know that.


----------



## Packard

jcsandals said:


> I agree, if you have a proper hold on your pistol the pinky is a non-issue. Doesn't bother me at all. I have a G26 and G19 and shoot both with about the same success. Someone mentioned hitchcock45 and what he shows you is that its all about the shooter. He can hit those targets at distances I wouldn't even think were possible with a baby glock. Impressive stuff if you've never seen his vids.


I agree. Hitchkock45 shooting the G27 on video was the main reason I didn't get a G23.

And if I did get a G23 I would send it to Robar and have the grip cut down to G27 length. The shorter grip enhances concealment.


----------



## DogRanger

I have the Pearce ext +2 on three mags for my 26 and have not had any issues in reliabilty or grip...


----------

